# Our new Atlas



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

SEL Premium. Only updates so far are tinted front windows and hooked up trailer brake controller.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> SEL Premium. On updates so far are tinted front windows and hooked up trailer brake controller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice!!! welcome fellow plat gray! Thinking of tinting the front windows also, what % did you get?


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

I asked them to match the back glass, I think it is 20%.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Should toss this is thread “what you did to your atlas today” 😉 nice tint. Kinda wish I didn’t get black , gets dirty fast. But I want my first blackout vehicle to be the atlas. If I got white I’d have a red gti, white atlas and blue gti in driveway. The American German driveway lol


----------



## Gromicide (Nov 1, 2017)

This looks pretty sweet! I think there is one like it here locally. I keep an eye on R lines as they come in but when I see something like this I start forgetting the R line.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Gromicide said:


> This looks pretty sweet! I think there is one like it here locally. I keep an eye on R lines as they come in but when I see something like this I start forgetting the R line.


It has the Gold Oak interior too!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> It has the Gold Oak interior too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the interior. But wifey is scared as it would easily get dirty with the kids. So we went safe with the black interior. Also, I figured since I wanted to put the OEM full bench seat cover to protect from the car seat and dirt, I would just cover up the yellow , defeats the purpose of getting that interior. I just had the front end and fenders wrapped, tinted the front windows, and installed the side steps and mud flap kit this Sunday that just passed. I took the front plate off because i want the whole bumper wrapped. Im thinking of just getting bumper plugs as I don't want front plates. More things to come haha!


Here are a few pics. Noticed how small my car looks compared to the Atlas. It looks like the Atlas can swallow it. lol


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Two front grille types*

So it looks like there are two types of grilles now - The original, like Scott Evil got, and the Teramount one, like TablaRasa got.

Are they just coming out randomly, or is there some decision from VWoA to use one over the other? Is it still related to that fire in the grille vendor factory?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

rhgti1 said:


> So it looks like there are two types of grilles now - The original, like Scott Evil got, and the Teramount one, like TablaRasa got.
> 
> Are they just coming out randomly, or is there some decision from VWoA to use one over the other? Is it still related to that fire in the grille vendor factory?


I think it is still related to the factory. One way to find out is when was the build date for Scott Evil compare to ours. Our build date was May 2018


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I think it is still related to the factory. One way to find out is when was the build date for Scott Evil compare to ours. Our build date was May 2018




Don't know if this helps, but ours was built middle of June, 2018; SELP R-line, it came with the original grille which thrilled my wife to no end. I could not have cared any less about it either way but she was happy and I guess that's all that matters.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Ours was built in June 2018. It is not an R-Line, SEL premium though.


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Both are Ford look alike grills so eh. I like the original, not Tera one. To each their own :


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> Ours was built in June 2018. It is not an R-Line, SEL premium though.


so that seems consistent. It seems after May 2018, they went back to the original grill. 

Wonder if VWoA will offer a free swap to any interested owners who has the Teramont grill since they really had no choice because it was supplied that way? I don't think I have a preference but if they do offer one, I might bite. For my MKV R32, they offered us a free replacement grill to all because they provided grills with holes to all states including the ones that doesn't require a front plate. I like the look of the plateless front(even though NJ requires it) so I took advantage of it hehe.


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

TablaRasa said:


> Love the interior. But wifey is scared as it would easily get dirty with the kids. So we went safe with the black interior. Also, I figured since I wanted to put the OEM full bench seat cover to protect from the car seat and dirt, I would just cover up the yellow , defeats the purpose of getting that interior. I just had the front end and fenders wrapped, tinted the front windows, and installed the side steps and mud flap kit this Sunday that just passed. I took the front plate off because i want the whole bumper wrapped. Im thinking of just getting bumper plugs as I don't want front plates. More things to come haha!
> 
> 
> Here are a few pics. Noticed how small my car looks compared to the Atlas. It looks like the Atlas can swallow it. lol



We had the same conversation on the interior. Our Q5 had a tan interior and with two boys it took abuse. Including the inevitable result of a six year old who was car sick. In the end the only thing that was tough to clean was dried up applesauce on the headliner. Ultimately she wanted some color inside and look is hard to pass on.

I like the side steps. Easy to install?


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> We had the same conversation on the interior. Our Q5 had a tan interior and with two boys it took abuse. Including the inevitable result of a six year old who was car sick. In the end the only thing that was tough to clean was dried up applesauce on the headliner. Ultimately she wanted some color inside and look is hard to pass on.
> 
> I like the side steps. Easy to install?


Yeah, definitely would've chosen the golden oak. But happy wife, happy life haha.

Love the side steps! Helps the wife too! both functional and aesthetically pleasing hehe.. Funny you asked. Side steps were a pain on one side a breeze on the other haha. We lost one of the bolts inside when we were trying to put it in so that took us literally 30 minutes to fish it out. and the cutting also took some time. about 2 hours 1 side but 30 minutes on the other


----------



## tntbrd (Apr 2, 2018)

tntbrd said:


> Don't know if this helps, but ours was built middle of June, 2018; SELP R-line, it came with the original grille which thrilled my wife to no end. I could not have cared any less about it either way but she was happy and I guess that's all that matters.


Just realized what I wrote. Can't be an SEL P and an Rline. Ours is an SEL Rline. Sorry


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Scott Evil said:


> We had the same conversation on the interior. Our Q5 had a tan interior and with two boys it took abuse. Including the inevitable result of a six year old who was car sick. In the end the only thing that was tough to clean was dried up applesauce on the headliner. Ultimately she wanted some color inside and look is hard to pass on.
> 
> I like the side steps. Easy to install?


here is a link of the thread where there is a step by step instruction in the even you decide to purchase one. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8808090-Side-step-running-board/page3


----------

